# New Defy Advanced 3 Compact - But Which Wheels



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I take delivery of my new 2011 Defy Advanced 3 Compact tomorrow. Planning on a quick 30 mile group ride from the shop at the end of the day.

But wondering, when I have time I am thinking of switching out the stock wheels for my existing Neuvation M28 Aero Wheels. Which wheels would be the better choice? I have just over 2000 miles on the M28s. They have held up very well and roll extremely well. 

What would be the differences / better choice between the M28s and the stock Giant P-R2 rims with Formula Sealed Cartridge hubs. The Neuvations weigh 733g / 993g without QRs.

Also have new Vittoria Zaffiro Pro 23s tires on the Neuvations. The Giant comes with Giant P-R3's Keep the stock or opt for the Zaffiro's? 

Here are the Neuvations on my existing bike - Felt Z100. Black Rims, Chrome Hubs, Bladed Spokes:


----------



## cmanbrazil (Sep 7, 2011)

I would like to know what you decided? I won't be upgrading wheels this year but I was thinking about getting the continental 4000 s tires instead of the stock.
Btw still waiting on the Bike!


----------

